# I found my drummer !!!



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I found a drummer for my new band , ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMnwOZA0DQk&feature=fvw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxSOctm2E2M&feature=related

But unfortunately, he's already in a band... :smile:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMB-Aysgyi0&feature=related


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I sent one of the links to my friend who is a drummer....told him......

"This will make you weep"

Dave


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

greco said:


> I sent one of the links to my friend who is a drummer....told him......
> 
> "This will make you weep"
> 
> Dave



kkjuw

I find it unbelievable that he's only 4 yo... Have you seen the numbers of videos that he's on...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Holy crap! I looked at a few of the other videos and this kid is amazing! Can you imagine what he's going to be like when he's 12 or 13? 

I was looking at some of the comments on the videos and the parents respond to alot. Seems like they just let him do his thing and he loves it. Good to see they've got him wearing ear protection.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Reminds me of this kid...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix4TNJvVk8M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHoO3JHnn3Q

~Andrew


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

no shortage of talented kids on the net. 

this is my fav http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pksFOU_ZT8

however, this little guy is waaaaayyyy better. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAhZZc_Bwps

have a look at him, and see if you still want to play after that kqoct


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

All these kids are amazing


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, he is a real precocious drumming talent. Maybe he is now ready to take up a real musical instrument.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Check out this vid of him playing with one of my favorite 90's bands The Odds!! How cool is that!! :bow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q142YLZZuA


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

DeleriumTrigger said:


> Check out this vid of him playing with one of my favorite 90's bands The Odds!! How cool is that!! :bow:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q142YLZZuA


Ha! That is truly awesome!


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

That kid is better than most of the drummers I have played with. 
Needs more cowbell though.


----------

